# i got caught, but i didn't exspect this person.



## coba (May 9, 2010)

okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.

so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2010)

WHoa, Maybe you will have to come out of the fursuit closet and tell them what you are. :V


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

I was logged onto facebook and someone asked me what i was doing.  i said i was looking at yiff.  end of conversation lol.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.




Congrats for keeping yiff on your iPod. Your own fault for having fucked up porn! 



> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't  exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?



No.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.



thx


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Oh hey, I did that when I was fourteen. Fun times right there.

It's just porn. If you act like it's something to be ashamed of, then people will pick up on that. Just remain cool.

Also, while I'm here, _please_ change your avatar to something that has room for a brain. Or an inanimate object, however you wanna roll.


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> WHoa, Maybe you will have to come out of the fursuit closet and tell them what you are. :V


 
ya lol, well another thing is i'm bisexual and they don't know. most of the porn was gay yiff and no one nows that im bisexual and i have gay and straight yiff on my mp3


----------



## Smelge (May 9, 2010)

Sorry? Why do you need porn on an MP3 player? In case you get the backseat of the bus to yourself? Bash one out in the toilets at school?

This is all your own fault for keeping questionable materials where it shouldn't be. Enjoy your repercussions.


----------



## Boondawks (May 9, 2010)

Your parents should be ashamed of you.

You should be ashamed as well.


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Sorry? Why do you need porn on an MP3 player? In case you get the backseat of the bus to yourself? Bash one out in the toilets at school?



He probably just wanted to look at it in bed or something. It's not _that_ peculiar. Bad idea, but yeah.


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Oh hey, I did that when I was fourteen. Fun times right there.
> 
> It's just porn. If you act like it's something to be ashamed of, then people will pick up on that. Just remain cool.
> 
> Also, while I'm here, _please_ change your avatar to something that has room for a brain. Or an inanimate object, however you wanna roll.


 
lol i am fourteen, and fuck ya i have a picture i drew that i want to put up i just haven't gotten around to it.


Fallenmink said:


> Congrats for keeping yiff on your iPod. Your own fault for having fucked up porn!
> 
> 
> 
> No.


 
lol it is my fault but i'll get over it and today i just had my brothers birthday party and the whole time he was like next to me and was like so why arn't you doing it like the animals you have on your mp3 ? 
and i gave him a big fuck you to the face .



Usarise said:


> I was logged onto facebook and someone asked me what i was doing. i said i was looking at yiff. end of conversation lol.


 
congrats man yiff makes the world go round or in this case the furries go round.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

why on earth would you keep it in your mp3? bad idea. keep it on the computer and make a secret file and this wouldnt have happned.


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Sorry? Why do you need porn on an MP3 player? In case you get the backseat of the bus to yourself? Bash one out in the toilets at school?
> 
> This is all your own fault for keeping questionable materials where it shouldn't be. Enjoy your repercussions.


 
well ya you got me there. i'll give you that. and no the real reason i keep them on my mp3 is because i like the drawing style and the detail in the pictures.


Boondawks said:


> Your parents should be ashamed of you.
> 
> You should be ashamed as well.


the funny thing is they will probably dis-own me when they find out that im bisexual and i watch yiff.



Ben said:


> He probably just wanted to look at it in bed or something. It's not _that_ peculiar. Bad idea, but yeah.


 
not really to watch it in bed like sure ya some of the pics are cool and stuff but its not like i fap to yiff ( well not all the time) ;p


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> lol i am fourteen, and fuck ya i have a picture i drew that i want to put up i just haven't gotten around to it.



You should probably change it anyway, because when people see it, they most likely think "Oh boy, here comes Downs Syndrome."



> well ya you got me there. i'll give you that. and no the real reason i keep them on my mp3 is because i like the drawing style and the detail in the pictures.



So what, you just look at it randomly in public? I'm pretty sure you can admire it or whatever without keeping it in a place where everyone will find it.


----------



## Riley (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> congrats man yiff makes the world go round



No.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 9, 2010)

I gotta say for a den thread this has an unusually un-proportionate number of flames to hugbox.

I like this.


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> why on earth would you keep it in your mp3? bad idea. keep it on the computer and make a secret file and this wouldnt have happned.


 
i travel alot. and i don't find alot of time to be looking on the computer brosing in Ychan and Fchan. i save the pics that i find very interesting and cute and hot but my family wouldn't get it and i wouldn't be able to go and do the things that i always want and like to do if they knew the real me. thats why i keep things a secret. and my computer in like the middle of my living room so ya can't really do that .


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> i travel alot. and i don't find alot of time to be looking on the computer brosing in Ychan and Fchan. i save the pics that i find very interesting and cute and hot but my family wouldn't get it and i wouldn't be able to go and do the things that i always want and like to do if they knew the real me. thats why i keep things a secret. and *my computer in like the middle of my living room* so ya can't really do that .


 
that sux


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Your identity as a furry has been compromised. There is only one thing you can do from this point: 

Dress up in a suggestive fursuit and do an air-hump for no less than twenty minutes while shouting "OH MURRRR!" as loud as you can.


----------



## Irreverent (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was logged onto facebook and someone asked me what i was doing.  i said i was looking at yiff.  end of conversation lol.



I'd rather look at Yiff than read facebook and get updates on ancient Aunt Thelma's recent bladder infection.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I'd rather look at Yiff than read facebook and get updates on ancient Aunt Thelma's recent bladder infection.


 
lol


----------



## Riley (May 9, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I'd rather look at Yiff than read facebook and get updates on ancient Aunt Thelma's recent bladder infection.



"Yiff"
"bladder infection"

OP, what exactly were those pictures?


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> that sux


 
it does but im hoping i get a labtop or a net book.


Riley Bladepaw said:


> "Yiff"
> "bladder infection"
> 
> OP, what exactly were those pictures?


 lol why ? is yiff better than making sure your aunt's bladder infection hasn't started the zombie invasion. ;p 




Irreverent said:


> I'd rather look at Yiff than read facebook and get updates on ancient Aunt Thelma's recent bladder infection.


 
if i laughed at this which i did i wonder how many more will ;p lol


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> [something...]


 
I just noticed that your avatar has an ear instead of a right eye.
Kinda creepy...


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Why would you ever save porn on something so easily accessible that you take everywhere, such as your ipod?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you ever save porn on something so easily accessible that you take everywhere, such as your ipod?


 
*ahem*

"Yo dawg, I heard you like yiff so we put some yiff in yo mp3 so you can fap while you on the go."

Something like that.


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I just noticed that your avatar has an ear instead of a right eye.
> Kinda creepy...



I'd say the lack of a forehead is a bigger issue, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'd say the lack of a forehead is a bigger issue, but hey, to each his own.


 
I like pancake heads, don't judge me.
However, when I expect to see an eye where someone's eye socket should be, and am instead greeted with an ear, that just makes me shiver.

Speaking of pancakes...


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

I always thought his avatar was fucked up. I just didn't want to say anything to be a dick.

However, after his giant wall of text bitching me out in his last thread, fuck him.

Dude, your avatar is fucking hilariously bad.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always thought his avatar was fucked up. I just didn't want to say anything to be a dick.
> 
> *However, after his giant wall of text bitching me out in his last thread, fuck him.*
> 
> Dude, your avatar is fucking hilariously bad.


 
*snickers*

I have to see this.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *snickers*
> 
> I have to see this.


Ratte deleted it. Basically he raged the fuck out on me because he made some thread about how he is going to write a novel and I said something like "I'm sorry but I can't trust someone to write a novel who types horribly and makes very avoidable spelling mistakes that make it look like you don't know basic English words = /" 

It was like a decent sized paragraph long of him just chewing me out and calling me a fucking loser or something... I wanted to sig it but like I said it got deleted. :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte deleted it. Basically he raged the fuck out on me because he made some thread about how he is going to write a novel and I said something like "I'm sorry but I can't trust someone to write a novel who types horribly and makes very avoidable spelling mistakes that make it look like you don't know basic English words = /"
> 
> It was like a decent sized paragraph long of him just chewing me out and calling me a fucking loser or something... I wanted to sig it but like I said it got deleted. :V


 
I remember that thread...
I'm solidifying a story into a novel right now, and to see someone treat it like it's something that you can just wake up and do offends me personally.
I've actually worked really hard and lost sleep trying to keep detail consistency and realistic imagery in my writing. 

I couldn't bring myself to post there. I'd have just trolled until my face turned pink. :/


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I remember that thread...
> I'm solidifying a story into a novel right now, and to see someone treat it like it's something that you can just wake up and do offends me personally.
> I've actually worked really hard and lost sleep trying to keep detail consistency and realistic imagery in my writing.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to post there. I'd have just trolled until my face turned pink. :/


Well remember he's like 14 or something too. All teenagers are fucking stupid.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well remember he's like 14 or something too. All teenagers are fucking stupid.


 
I turned 16 day before yesterday. >.>

I guess I fall under the umbrella of that stereotype as well?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I turned 16 day before yesterday. >.>
> 
> I guess I fall under the umbrella of that stereotype as well?


Yes.

I'm 18, while that is barely a teenager I am still a fucking idiot. :V


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I turned 16 day before yesterday. >.>
> 
> I guess I fall under the umbrella of that stereotype as well?



Hey, if you have to ask.

You seem alright though.


----------



## Zontar (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.
> 
> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?



I don't save porn on my phone and carry it around with me, ya creepy bastard.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well remember he's like 14 or something too. *All teenagers are fucking stupid*.


 
thx


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Hey, if you have to ask.
> 
> You seem alright though.


 
Why thank you.
I quite enjoy the ego inflation that comes with being mature for my age.


----------



## Smelge (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> well ya you got me there. i'll give you that. and no the real reason i keep them on my mp3 is because i like the drawing style and the detail in the pictures.



What?

So you like looking at porn in Squinty-Eye-O-VisionÂ© while not at home, because the drawing style and detail that you can't really make out anyway hold your attention so well?

What are you? Part fucking magpie?

"Holy shit! I love this drawing style! I must look at it every 256 seconds or my brain will implode."


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> thx



No, thank -you- for that highly worthwhile post. Generations to come will smile upon these three letters with fondness.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

This thread rocks.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> No, thank -you- for that highly worthwhile post. Generations to come will smile upon these three letters with fondness.


 
Legends will tell of the seventh son of a seventh son.
Songs will ring out, telling of his heroic deeds wielding the blade blessed by the gods. 
Statues will be erected (stop laughing) in his honor.
His mother will have a tattoo that says, "Son"

What is the name of this remarkable man?
Why, it is none other than the great and legendary:

thx


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> thx



I hope everyone from Arizona's not _this_ stupid.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

thx...sounds like a gang's name. THX fo' rizzle!


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> No, thank -you- for that highly worthwhile post. Generations to come will smile upon these three letters with fondness.


 
it was supposed to be sarcasm and sorry that i didnt want to spell the whole word out...my bad


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> I hope everyone from Arizona's not _this_ stupid.


 
im not stupid


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

I just remembered that THX is actually a film industry.


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> it was supposed to be sarcasm and sorry that i didnt want to spell the whole word out...my bad



That's called laziness, sheila. Do you think I became who I am because of laziness? No, it's because I went out there and became a man through hard work and steaks.



Xifer said:


> im not stupid



Your actions prove more than your statements, mate.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> That's called laziness, sheila. Do you think I became who I am because of laziness? No, it's because I went out there and became a man through hard work and steaks.


 
*snickers*


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> That's called laziness, sheila. *Do you think I became who I am because of laziness*? No, it's because I went out there and became a man through hard work and steaks.


 
what, an asshole?


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> it was supposed to be sarcasm and sorry that i didnt want to spell the whole word out...my bad



Regardless of whether you spelled it out, give your posts _some_ substance. Oi.

INTERNET POLICE WEEOOO


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> thx...sounds like a gang's name. THX fo' rizzle!



Here's a gang sign for ya.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Regardless of whether you spelled it out, give your posts _some_ substance. Oi.
> 
> INTERNET POLICE WEEOOO


 
i said my bad


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *snickers*



Don't you start. :V



Xifer said:


> what, an asshole?



Aaand strike-out.


----------



## Luca (May 9, 2010)

Have I ever been fought looking at yiff? No! I don't look at. It's no arousing at all. But I have been cought viewing normal porn...


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> what, an asshole?



.......................................


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Luca said:


> Have I ever been fought looking at yiff? No!



You should man, dueling with dog dicks is a once in a life time experience.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> .......................................


 
and your point is...?


----------



## Luca (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> You should man, dueling with dog dicks is a once in a life time experience.



I hate spell check sometimes...


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> and your point is...?





Look down. You can see his titties.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Look down. You can see his titties.


 
haha, thats nice *being sarcastic*


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> haha, thats nice *being sarcastic*



Is high-functioning autism anything like being aboriginal?


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Is high-functioning autism anything like being aboriginal?


 
im not fucking autistic, im fucking normal so shut the fuck up

granted, my grammar is terrible


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.
> 
> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?


YOUR DAMN FAULT
LIVE WITH IT


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> im not fucking autistic, im fucking normal so shut the fuck up
> 
> granted, my grammar is terrible



Fooled me, bloke.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Fooled me, bloke.


 
why the fuck are you such a dickhead?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> why the fuck are you such a dickhead?


hey April Joiner..
get off FAF, you already shown idiocy


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> why the fuck are you such a dickhead?



I'm not the one being vulgar about everything.


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hey April Joiner..



Believe me, the date he joined is the least notable thing about him right now.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

look whatever, im sorry for whatever i did and ill stop. im done, bye


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 9, 2010)

Mr Hale I must say, I am a total fangirl.

-Squeeeeeee-

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Believe me, the date he joined is the least notable thing about him right now.


>[ just seems this year we got a rise in thin skins, white knights, and idiots than last year


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Is high-functioning autism anything like being aboriginal?



ilu


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> >[ just seems this year we got a rise in thin skins, white knights, and idiots than last year


Do I count?


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do I count?



You wouldn't if you'd stop roleplaying in posts, or derailing threads with banter about how inferior or sexually inexperienced you are. Really, it's getting unbearable.

In before "I'm sorry ;^; *whimpers*"


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do I count?


lol i was wondering if i fit in there somewhere.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> lol i was wondering if i fit in there somewhere.


we wont decide for you until June >[


WillowWulf said:


> Do I count?


yes, you do now, I already pack your luggage and lit them on fire >[


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> You wouldn't if you'd stop roleplaying in posts, or derailing threads with banter about how inferior or sexually inexperienced you are. Really, it's getting unbearable.
> 
> In before "I'm sorry ;^; *whimpers*"


I could derail threads with yiff


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 9, 2010)

I caught my older brother. He left some  furry stuff on the computer when he left the monitor. I didn't even know he was a furry  ._.
I had an awkward confrontation with him about it though.
 "hey bro I heard you like cartoon animals"


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could derail threads with yiff



Wait what Willow looks at yiff??? D:


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could derail threads with yiff



Yes, but that would be just as bad.

Anyway, making threads about you is the other way a lot of threads turn to shit, so I'm going to stop entertaining this now.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wait what Willow looks at yiff??? D:


I'd have to be pretty damn daft to look at yiff in large quantities
Pics pop up sometimes, but that's about it

And to OP, don't put your pr0nz on your iPod


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> we wont decide for you until June


awww.but that'll be like forever.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> awww.but that'll be like forever.


I think he's cool.

and I'm black, so I know a thing or two about "cool" :3


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> I think he's cool.
> 
> and I'm black, so I know a thing or two about "cool" :3


>[ I'm sorry I'm black too, THUS I cancel out your cool with my not cool


----------



## nurematsu (May 10, 2010)

yiff

...but in all seriousness, you screwed up by putting stuff like that on your iPod.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 10, 2010)

I'll be the one to say the obligatory...
_pics or it didn't happen._


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'll be the one to say the obligatory...
> _pics or it didn't happen._



I'd say there's more of an obligation not to make these kinds of posts, but okay.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Here is some advice...if you don't want to get caught, don't have it in places where people can find it.


/thread


----------



## Bando (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Here is some advice...if you don't want to get caught, don't have it in places where people can find it.
> 
> 
> /thread



Yiff on his mp3 player? Seriously? I knew how to hide shit better when I was 10.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yiff on his mp3 player? Seriously? I knew how to hide shit better when I was 10.


 
I've never ever heard or seen someone put porn on their mp3 player....that's just way too fucking sad IMO


----------



## Bando (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've never ever heard or seen someone put porn on their mp3 player....that's just way too fucking sad IMO



Everyone needs yiff right in their pocket so they can whack off in a public bathroom if they get that feeling. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Everyone needs yiff right in their pocket so they can whack off in a public bathroom if they get that feeling. :V


 
I hope his parents finds this mp3 player one day and take a look at it, that shit will be priceless lol


----------



## Bando (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I hope his parents finds this mp3 player one day and take a look at it, that shit will be priceless lol



Totally posting those screencaps EVERYWHERE on the Internet when that happens. 

"Son can I see your iPod for a sec? I wanna find a song."

"ok" *leaves fap material up, oops lol*

"OMGWTFBBQBRIAOFHHQUGQISJSJFJAOCJJEK&kdh7/:8ob&i6fako@)fFsuh!!!!!!1!!!!-!-11!one!!!!11!!
GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!!"


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Totally posting those screencaps EVERYWHERE on the Internet when that happens.
> 
> "Son can I see your iPod for a sec? I wanna find a song."
> 
> ...


 
Only furries will do something this retarded :|


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Secret files are spetacular. Without them my idiot mother might discover my pictures of dead things 8D


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Shame on you.

Yiff is lame.


----------



## Bando (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Secret files are spetacular. Without them my idiot mother might discover my pictures of dead things 8D



That would be quite awkward.

Maybe more awkward than a parent finding yiff...       Nah.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That would be quite awkward.
> 
> Maybe more awkward than a parent finding yiff... Nah.


 
Frankly, I'd rather have her discover my deathfiles that any of the other images I collect. My mom doesn't need to know about my fascination with japanese rope bondage.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Frankly, I'd rather have her discover my deathfiles that any of the other images I collect. My mom doesn't need to know about my fascination with japanese rope bondage.


 At least its not rape with utensil vids


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

....part of me feels obligated to ask for a link, the other part says "stop that you lesbian whore" then the first part says "fuck you, I still like penis"


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ....part of me feels obligated to ask for a link, the other part says "stop that you lesbian whore" then the first part says "fuck you, I still like penis"


 
o.o
You talking to me?
Anyhow I heard it on the news a long time ago talking about these crazy ass vids the Japanese were making and there was something talking about utensil rape D:
Also thinking about you getting near my dick is starting to scare me so I'm going to be leaving now >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Secret files are spetacular. Without them my idiot mother might discover my pictures of dead things 8D


 Why do I find you more sexy now '


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

I don't want your dick  I was saying one part wants to see those videos, the other part is calling the first part a lesbian whore, and the first part says I still like dudeparts.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why do I find you more sexy now '


 
Because dead stuff makes everything sexier.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

hahahha Oh my. I think its more the point you like dead things is sexy then the dead things themselves. xD dead things don turn me on but the point they float your boat is awesome.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't want your dick  I was saying one part wants to see those videos, the other part is calling the first part a lesbian whore, and the first part says I still like dudeparts.


 
Well I might have the link to the news talking about that and that's cool lol xD

One question, why did you start bickering to yourself about which parts you like and doesn't that mean your bi? :O


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahahha Oh my. I think its more the point you like dead things is sexy then the dead things themselves. xD dead things don turn me on but the point they float your boat is awesome.


 
They're just so cute and lifeless ^_^



south syde dobe said:


> Well I might have the link to the news talking about that and that's cool lol xD
> 
> One question, why did you start bickering to yourself about which parts you like and doesn't that mean your bi? :O


 
I have no idea why, but I did  And in simpler terms, yes. In more complicated I'm pansexual, meaning I am attracted to people regardless of their gender or gender identity.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> They're just so cute and lifeless ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why, but I did  And in simpler terms, yes. In more complicated I'm pansexual, meaning I am attracted to people regardless of their gender or gender identity.


 
Dead things freak me out :[
Anyhow that's cool to, I guess when the right person comes you'll be there for him/her/it x3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

At least you weren't busted wacking your five-dollar footlong to furry porn.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> At least you weren't busted wacking your five-dollar footlong to furry porn.


 :\


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dead things freak me out :[
> Anyhow that's cool to, I guess when the right person comes you'll be there for him/her/it x3


 
B-but dead stuff is awesome

In unrelated news, my snake escaped and he is probably dead somewhere in my house.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> They're just so cute and lifeless ^_^.


 Stop making yourself even more sexy! its not even fair!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :\


It's true tho. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

ooohhh wanna know what's even more unfairrr?




I be jailbait ;D


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ooohhh wanna know what's even more unfairrr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dammit. Now _thats just torture.  _Like worse then that C&BT shit. (No I am not into C&BT shit)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

I"m lost here guies


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I"m lost here guies


 Kylie likes dead things and is jailbait, Ace might rape said jailbait, I'm killing things in an MMORPG and there was an idiot who put porn on his mp3 player and didn't expect to get caught with it :\


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit. Now _thats just torture. _Like worse then that C&BT shit. (No I am not into C&BT shit)


 There is no smiley I can find to describe the malicious little smile I have on my face.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2010)

OP is a....??


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There is no smiley I can find to describe the malicious little smile I have on my face.


 Gawd daym. Stop being sexy ARRRRG.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Kylie likes dead things and is jailbait, Ace might rape said jailbait, I'm killing things in an MMORPG and there was an idiot who put porn on his mp3 player and didn't expect to get caught with it :\


 this whole thread in a nutshell:-D


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Gawd daym. Stop being sexy ARRRRG.


 NEVAR -cackles and runs about-


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> NEVAR -cackles and runs about-


 Cackling is slightly less sexy xD

But the crazier you seem the more fun you'd be in my eyes lolz.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> B-but dead stuff is awesome
> 
> In unrelated news, my snake escaped and he is probably dead somewhere in my house.


 
Oh god.... what are you going to do to that poor thing once you find it?

Annyyway, I'm a little worried about the fact that all your talk about dead things turning you on is turning me on


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Dead stuff doesn't turn me on o_o It's just attractive.

Anyway, once I find the blasted snake I'm selling it. Second time the fucker escaped in the course of 2 weeks. I'm not even sure how he did it this time. D':

Also: Sex appeal is relative  I feel my most attractive when doing what I like.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

I call dibs on this bait. I think.
Wait what?

No jailplz.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I call dibs on this bait. I think.
> Wait what?
> 
> No jailplz.


TDA loves 'em young and tight. "Old enough to pee, old enough for me" is your saying, no? :3


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dead stuff doesn't turn me on o_o It's just attractive.
> 
> Anyway, once I find the blasted snake I'm selling it. Second time the fucker escaped in the course of 2 weeks. I'm not even sure how he did it this time. D':
> 
> Also: Sex appeal is relative  I feel my most attractive when doing what I like.


 
Oh ok.. sorry for the misunderstanding

You seem like a really interesting person


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

I AM an interesting person haha. You have to get used to the crazy before you learn about the actual being though.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I AM an interesting person haha. You have to get used to the crazy before you learn about the actual being though.


I like your avatar. Can I have the link to the full version? :3


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I AM an interesting person haha. You have to get used to the crazy before you learn about the actual being though.


 
Wte, normal is just so boring 

As long as it's not serial killer crazy....



Taren Fox said:


> I like your avatar. Can I have the link to the full version? :3


 
it's on her FA page


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 10, 2010)

Good fuckin' going, Op. You dum****.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I AM an interesting person haha. You have to get used to the crazy before you learn about the actual being though.


 lol,  I like nothing short of mandness in a woman.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like your avatar. Can I have the link to the full version? :3


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3832016



garoose said:


> Wte, normal is just so boring
> 
> As long as it's not serial killer crazy....


 
Well I do rather admire certain serial killers..such ingeniuity..o_o
Anyway. Not a murderer.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3832016


<3 Thank you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

No problem :j


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well I do rather admire certain serial killers..such ingeniuity..o_o
> Anyway. Not a murderer.


 
I can understand that, just as long as you don't go around skinning people...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Nah, if anything I'd keep their hands : D


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I can understand that, just as long as you don't go around skinning people...


Unless they are Batarian... Bastards... >>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Ed Gein is the strangest serial killer.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Unless they are Batarian... Bastards... >>


 
You complete me

@Kylie: Your posts are so exciting

Also @Kylie: I don't really know that much about serial killers, what makes Ed Gein especially strange?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> You complete me


Shepard.


----------



## darzoz (May 10, 2010)

Erm? You keep it on your iPod? You don't just use the WiFi to finde it on the internet, and then turn it off later? I guess if you don't have WiFi around though..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

Ed Gein is just especially malicious in the desecration of corpses. 
http://www.carpenoctem.tv/killers/gein.html


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

thats interesting.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ed Gein is just especially malicious in the desecration of corpses.
> http://www.carpenoctem.tv/killers/gein.html


 
Oh ok so _that's_ Ed Gein, the guy that Silence of the Lamb's is Based off and such....


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 10, 2010)

yep : D


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

OT: TBH, I wouldn't give a shit, but your cousin was a bit of a dick to go through your Ipod(?) while you were asleep.


----------



## Snateraar (May 10, 2010)

He should lock the screen with a code if it would be on for more than 45 minutes..


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Snateraar said:


> He should lock the screen with a code if it would be on for more than 45 minutes..


He should stop carrying yiff with him  viewing yiff at all.

That shit is lame. Go look at some real tits. Preferably in person with no strings attached.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Snateraar said:


> He should lock the screen with a code if it would be on for more than 45 minutes..


 What Ace said...why in god's name would you bring porn with you and yiff for that matter?  Would you do this too cause if so you need some sense slapped into your head.


----------



## Snateraar (May 10, 2010)

I think OP's someone that wanks at least seventeen times a day, and indeed, don't bring it with ya >_>


----------



## TreacleFox (May 10, 2010)

Better not let my friends have my iPad. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Lol Applefags. Any other tablet user would just say "My friends better not get my tablet" and not request a circle jerk by pulling brand names out of his ass.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Better not let my friends have my iPad. D:


inb4ipawd


----------



## Telnac (May 10, 2010)

Nope, never been caught with any variety of porn.  My uncle found my encrypted ZIP file containing all of my porn on my USB drive.  Well, more accurately, the folder on the root directory labeled "Porn" with the zip file in it.  He laughed and suggested I rename the folder, but he didn't see any of its contents.  The ZIP file's now in "Src/Bin" and is called code.zip

I doubt anyone's going to stumble on it now.


----------



## Oovie (May 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Nope, never been caught with any variety of porn.  My uncle found my encrypted ZIP file containing all of my porn on my USB drive.  Well, more accurately, the folder on the root directory labeled "Porn" with the zip file in it.  He laughed and suggested I rename the folder, but he didn't see any of its contents.  The ZIP file's now in "Src/Bin" and is called code.zip
> 
> I doubt anyone's going to stumble on it now.


If I ever father a child I hope to be just as your uncle. Where one day, I will discover their pornography stash, and I'll critique them on their creativeness and ingenuity in shrouding it from my sight.

The route I chose was naming the file "shell24.dll" and giving it an appropriate .dll file image so it looked no different than anything else. Fortunately, that is no longer necessary.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.
> 
> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?




Your fault for taking yiff with you on your ipod. 

And no, cause I am not stupid enough to take such stuff with me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your fault for taking yiff with you on your ipod.
> 
> And no, cause I am not stupid enough to take such stuff with me.


This and he trusts his friends WAY to much...

You gotta keep your friends close but not too close...


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 10, 2010)

Moral of the story: Don't put yiff on your mp3 you never know who will borrow it.


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> At least its not rape with utensil vids



Says, (looks at custom user info), the Texan male k9!



Xifer said:


> im fucking normal so shut the fuck u



Says, (clicks Find all post by  Xifer), the one who make like 20 posts in *this* thread!


----------



## Carenath (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> lol *i am fourteen*, and fuck ya i have a picture i drew that i want to put up i just haven't gotten around to it.


Your date-of-birth on your FA account says otherwise... oops.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Your date-of-birth on your FA account says otherwise... oops.



ahahaha good catch


----------



## Mentova (May 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Your date-of-birth on your FA account says otherwise... oops.


Ohshit, sounds like he got owned.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2010)

Can we ban someone for repeated failure of the English language?


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 10, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Congrats for keeping yiff on your iPod. Your own fault for having fucked up porn!
> 
> 
> 
> No.


 quite true.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

coba, your avatar makes me want to kill someone.

The only thing I ever got caught doing was getting fucked by my dogcock-shaped dildo

:V


----------



## Oovie (May 10, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> The only thing I ever got caught doing was getting fucked by my dog


What in the hell?


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

:V That's right. I went there.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Says, (looks at custom user info), the Texan male k9!


 And what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## VoidBat (May 10, 2010)

I saw this thread and came through the window.

Keeping your porn on the desktop of your computer, letting it lie visible in your room, or in this case on an iPod is an act of stupidity and a great way to get caught.

OP, you only got yourself to blame.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Your date-of-birth on your FA account says otherwise... oops.


lol Busted! xD


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

I have yet to be caught with yiff by anyone. Only two people know I look at it, and that's because I told them.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.
> 
> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?



Nope, but I just found out a few days ago that one of my friends likes Furry porn.  o.-.o


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope, but I just found out a few days ago that one of my friends likes Furry porn. o.-.o


 I got 2 that do...well they like hentai too :\


----------



## Tally (May 10, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope, but I just found out a few days ago that one of my friends likes Furry porn.  o.-.o



Yiff time?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

When I first told my friend I liked yiff and he told me he did too, I spent the first few days giving him just about every link I had.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> When I first told my friend I liked yiff and he told me he did too, I spent the first few days giving him just about every link I had.


Did sexytimes ensue?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did sexytimes ensue?


If you're referring to cybersex, we were already doing it with our FC's about a month before I said anything about yiff.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> If you're referring to cybersex, we were already doing it with our FC's about a month before I said anything about yiff.


Kinky.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I got 2 that do...well they like hentai too :\



He loves hentai.  X3



Tally said:


> Yiff time?



Ugh, no.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

How many people in here have had cybersex?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> How many people in here have had cybersex?


You should make a poll.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should make a poll.


 damn it Taren D:


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Poll posted: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71368


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn it Taren D:


Shit. D: I didn't think he would do it...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shit. D: I didn't think he would do it...


 newfag man...newfag x_x


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shit. D: I didn't think he would do it...


gawd damn it, YOU DONT GIVE NEWFAGS IDEAS


----------



## coba (May 10, 2010)

all is well with me and my cousin. So he said he keep his mouth shut if i keep my mouth shut , because i have dirt on him as well.

so if i go down hes comin with kinda deal ( well thats the way i put it)

and i know all of you furries have posted that i'm stupid for putting it on my mp3.The reason i put it on my mp3 is because i wanted to get caught one of these days by my parents, I just didn't want that person find out and now im in a position i don't want to be in but its to late for that.

and please don't leave messages or posts about my shitty spelling and stuff, thats just who i am.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> The reason i put it on my mp3 is because i wanted to get caught one of these days by my parents



Stop thinking how you think


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop thinking


Fix'd


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> all is well with me and my cousin. So he said he keep his mouth shut if i keep my mouth shut , because i have dirt on him as well.
> 
> so if i go down hes comin with kinda deal ( well thats the way i put it)
> 
> ...



Grammar never takes a back seat, USE IT
and instead just leave a damn piece of furry pron on their door and leave a note it belonged to you then.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

I caught my dad look on dogs fucking girls >.> He didn't even try to hide it as he downloads them.


I guess it runs in the family =P (Not!)


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

expect*,  I wouldn't be bothered unless it was an _immediate_ relative, mother,father,sisters etc...

The fact I always bring up is that no matter how twisted yiff is, it isn't as immoral as looking at actual pornography.


----------



## WolfTailz (May 10, 2010)

well if you have an Ipod Touch you can just get the free app called etreasurechest. It is an app that lets your password protect any image you want. That is what I do. Even if someone got my Ipod they couldn't see what was in it.


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

I use goodreader, only a dollar but you can transfer actual full-resolution pictures onto it without losing quality, you can use the zoom feature and also lock them with a password.

I heartz it.


----------



## coba (May 10, 2010)

fuck, i need a ipod touch.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> fuck, i need a ipod touch.



Iphone 4G is rumored to come to verizon on June 7th...I'm waiting for that.


----------



## WolfTailz (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> fuck, i need a ipod touch.




That you do. Actually the app is just echest. but I am sure there are things that you could get to lock your pics... what kind of mp3 you have?


----------



## coba (May 10, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> That you do. Actually the app is just echest. but I am sure there are things that you could get to lock your pics... what kind of mp3 you have?


 
its well, i think it's called a samsung Q1 or some shit like that.ok lol  the real name is YP-Q1 and its designed by samsung so its probably goin to take some fuckin super computer to do this shit.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> its well, i think it's called a samsung Q1 or some shit like that.ok lol the real name is YP-Q1 and its designed by samsung so its probably goin to take some fuckin super computer to do this shit.


 So did you learn anything from what happened?


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> touch.



Touch. Hahahahahafapfap.


----------



## coba (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So did you learn anything from what happened?


 
well ya i learned. I learned not to trust a cousins that are assholes!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> well ya i learned. I learned not to trust a cousins that are assholes!


 
That's not what I was hoping you learned ._.
I thought it would be more along the lines of not keeping porn in a place that people can find it...especially something you bring everywhere :|


----------



## coba (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That's not what I was hoping you learned ._.
> I thought it would be more along the lines of not keeping porn in a place that people can find it...especially something you bring everywhere :|


 
oh ya that to. sorry forgot to add ;p Well i want to confront my parents about it i just don't know how. I'll save the surprise for when i move out into my college or university dorm ;p ( like that'll fuckin happen)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I caught my dad look on dogs fucking girls >.> He didn't even try to hide it as he downloads them.
> 
> 
> I guess it runs in the family =P (Not!)


Holy fuck. I think I understand your post... If you mean what I think you mean, you should call the cops. :\


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

coba said:


> oh ya that to. sorry forgot to add ;p Well i want to confront my parents about it i just don't know how. I'll save the surprise for when i move out into my college or university dorm ;p ( like that'll fuckin happen)


 
If your talking about furry there isn't a need to do so, its not a sexuality or way of life, its just a hobby; like how games and anime is a hobby of mine ^^

The porn is something that can be your secret and yours alone k buddy


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

lol that sucks but i have been there done that. almost all my friends know now cause my one friend googled my ps3 name and it showed the website on the seconed link. i thought it would be bad at first but it all lols now, and yes they seen my yiff aswell


----------



## Shiralith (May 11, 2010)

Good job! It's such a good idea to keep porn on your Ipod, because no one eeeever tries to use other people's Ipods! But really, my background is a fox wearing a labcoat yelling "Time for Science!" but none of my friends know what a furry is.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Shiralith said:


> Good job! It's such a good idea to keep porn on your Ipod, because no one eeeever tries to use other people's Ipods! But really, my background is a fox wearing a labcoat yelling "Time for Science!" but none of my friends know what a furry is.


Link to that picture? :V


----------



## Shiralith (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Link to that picture? :V



I'll Link it tomorrow or message you it or something, I'm actually on my Ipod right now, so I can't get the URL. It's from a webcomic, Faulty Logic.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Shiralith said:


> I'll Link it tomorrow or message you it or something, I'm actually on my Ipod right now, so I can't get the URL. It's from a webcomic, Faulty Logic.


Aight. Cause it sounds funny.


----------



## Ziff (May 11, 2010)

Who keeps porn on a device that can be easily looked at


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

coba said:


> The reason i put it on my mp3 is because i wanted to get caught one of these days by my parents


Or you could just tell them. And what are the chances they'll get bored and flip through your mp3 player?


----------



## l33tpower (May 11, 2010)

ok ok...... you guys are making me laugh so fuckin hard right now...

but all fun and games aside if your ashamed about having yiff on your ipod get over it.

im a 17 year old and everybody knows i have yiff on my psp, ipod, and ipad, but they dont every make fun of me.last time a freshman made fun of me drawing yiff and looking at him i bounced his ass this is why no one picks on me for lookin at yiff.

i mean im a 298lb. man my uperbody is nothing but muscle and my lover body is muscle and fat im in the judo club so no one even makes fun of me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok ok...... you guys are making me laugh so fuckin hard right now...
> 
> but all fun and games aside if your ashamed about having yiff on your ipod get over it.
> 
> ...



Big whoo, you have muscles and do some sort of martial art. There is one thing on this planet that none of that can defend you from.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is one thing on this planet that none of that can defend you from.



Idiocy?
Misplaced self-righteousness?
Grammar deficit?
Guns?

By the way,



l33tpower said:


> im a 17 year old and everybody knows i have yiff on my psp, ipod, and ipad, but they dont every make fun of me.



1. oh, they make fun of you. I'm sure they make fun of you a lot. You just don't hear it.
2. Haha, you wasted your money on a first-gen iPad.
 -2a. Or you're so spoiled that your parents bought you an iPad, ugh.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

All of the above?


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

coba said:


> okay on friday i went to my cousin's house and he invited his friend over as well and we played modern warfare 2, halo 3, it was all fun and games. So when i fell asleep i was listening to my mp3. So he thought that it would be funny to take my mp3 and look at all my pictures on it and he saw all of my pictures of yiff or pictures of furry porn for all the people that don't know what yiff is.
> so the next day i was teased and pissed the fuck off.
> 
> so my question is to the fandom has anyone even the people you don't exspect ever caught you watching or having yiff with you at any time ?



S'what you get for keeping FURRY PORN ON YOUR PORTABLE MUSIC PLAYER.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's just porn. If you act like it's something to be ashamed of, then people will pick up on that.



Didn't you hear? Fapping to porn on the internet is the new national pastime...


----------



## Shiralith (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Aight. Cause it sounds funny.



Found it! Took me ten minutes to cycle through the comic's pages to find this thing.






Edit: Can anyone else see the image? Because I know I can't!


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Didn't you hear? Fapping to porn on the internet is the new national pastime...



Oh so now you tell me... I've been doing it wrong this whole time!


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh so now you tell me... I've been doing it wrong this whole time!



this is new i have been doing it for years :3


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

coba said:


> fuck, i need a ipod touch.


I hate people who say things like that.

You do not *need* it, you *want* it. Get it right, downsboy.


----------



## l33tpower (May 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> 1. oh, they make fun of you. I'm sure they make fun of you a lot. You just don't hear it.
> 2. Haha, you wasted your money on a first-gen iPad.
> -2a. Or you're so spoiled that your parents bought you an iPad, ugh.



ok, first off no one and i mean NO ONE every makes fun of me. the whole school knows who I am since I'm the class president of the school until 2011, so STFU u ass. I'm well respected and everyone respects me because im also the team captain of the judo club. so far you are the only person that i seem to find funny but don't make fun of the people at my school.....not cool. please don't, just don't make fun of my fellow students.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok, first off no one and i mean NO ONE every makes fun of me. the whole school knows who I am since I'm the class president of the school until 2011, so STFU u ass. I'm well respected and everyone respects me because im also the team captain of the judo club. so far you are the only person that i seem to find funny but don't make fun of the people at my school.....not cool. please don't, just don't make fun of my fellow students.



How do you know that nobody makes fun of you?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

I'd make fun of him


----------



## Ben (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd make fun of him



I know, right? His glaring insecurity alone is grounds for snickering.

But seriously, if you feel the need to defend yourself that feverishly, then you clearly have some bubbling issues under the surface, broseph. Don't worry, you can tell us what's ailing you-- we're all murriends here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok, first off no one and i mean NO ONE every makes fun of me. the whole school knows who I am since I'm the class president of the school until 2011, so STFU u ass. I'm well respected and everyone respects me because im also the team captain of the judo club. so far you are the only person that i seem to find funny but don't make fun of the people at my school.....not cool. please don't, just don't make fun of my fellow students.



Butthurt much?



Aden said:


> How do you know that nobody makes fun of you?



Cause he is like class president n shit and and and knows JUDO so no one messes with him cause he knows judo. Is it me or does he sound much like a spoiled brat that gets everything he wants?

Well for starters martial arts are meant for self defense, if you use your judo on someone for making fun of you that is dishonorable.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd make fun of him



So would I, the fact he knows judo doesn't scare me.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 11, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> Ok, first off no one and I mean NO ONE ever makes fun of me. The whole school knows who I am since I'm the class president of the school until 2011, so STFU you ass. I'm well respected and everyone respects me because I'm also the team captain of the judo club.  So far you're the only person that I seem to find funny, but don't make fun of the people at my school.....not cool.



The grammar nazi won't let me believe that this guy is never made fun of.  Everybody gets made fun of at some point to some extent dude, especially if you don't know proper English.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

on topic kind of. two of my friends walked down my stairs today. one knew im a furry and the other wanted to know. they come down and i just say "im a furry" without even looking away from the tv. he says "what?". so i say "the thing you wanted to know about me is that im a furry" his responce is "hahahahaha, you like having sex with poeple who play animal dress up". thats about it, now many lols will be had at my expence, but i enjoy it cause it funny. :3


----------



## l33tpower (May 12, 2010)

only thing i get made fun of at my school is because i have mental reprocusion. I have mental problems pronouncing certain words. sure I'm in the judo club but i get picked on easily since i live in the heights of Houston.....

But i only get punched or so by people that don't go to my school. Word spreads fast about me being a furry and beleive me. I've gotten into enough trouble in my past with racisism and well i just don't like being picked on. Bad memories come up when I get picked on and when i see people getting picked on. I joined the judo club and became the class President so i could stop the delinquents in my school. oh and just because i wasted my money on the 1st gen Ipad doesn't mean I'm spoiled its called a job. i use it for work since i do website programing and gaming revising.


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> only thing i get made fun of at my school is because i have mental reprocusion. I have mental problems pronouncing certain words. sure I'm in the judo club but i get picked on easily since i live in the heights of Houston.....
> 
> But i only get punched or so by people that don't go to my school. Word spreads fast about me being a furry and beleive me. I've gotten into enough trouble in my past with racisism and well i just don't like being picked on. Bad memories come up when I get picked on and when i see people getting picked on. I joined the judo club and became the class President so i could stop the delinquents in my school. oh and just because i wasted my money on the 1st gen Ipad i use it for work.



you have a lisp? and that is awful i hope that does not happen to me.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Just how many people actually HAVE been caught and had it turn out good?


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Just how many people actually HAVE been caught and had it turn out good?



i am proof of that. my friends saw my porn and now we have lots of laughs about it


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> only thing i get made fun of at my school is because i have mental reprocusion. I have mental problems pronouncing certain words. sure I'm in the judo club but i get picked on easily since i live in the heights of Houston.....
> 
> But i only get punched or so by people that don't go to my school. Word spreads fast about me being a furry and beleive me. I've gotten into enough trouble in my past with racisism and well i just don't like being picked on. Bad memories come up when I get picked on and when i see people getting picked on. I joined the judo club and became the class President so i could stop the delinquents in my school. oh and just because i wasted my money on the 1st gen Ipad doesn't mean I'm spoiled its called a job. i use it for work since i do website programing and gaming revising.


 
I thought they didn't make fun of you :V
I'm about ready to cock slap you so you will have someone to make fun of you.

Also I see lots of misspelled words man...if you want I can point them out :|


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Does the OP NEED to have furry smut on his iPod? Is furry porn needed on the go?


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Does the OP NEED to have furry smut on his iPod? Is furry porn needed on the go?


Only if you're mentally retarded.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> oh and just because i wasted my money on the 1st gen Ipad doesn't mean I'm spoiled its called a job. i use it for work since i do website programing and gaming revising.



It would have meant you were spoiled if it was bought FOR you. The fact that you bought it yourself just means you're bad with money. :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Does the OP NEED to have furry smut on his iPod? Is furry porn needed on the go?


 Sometimes, during those long plane rides, when the in-flight movie sucks.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sometimes, during those long plane rides, when the in-flight movie sucks.


What's the bloody point of looking at porn if you're not fapping to it?

...or are you actually fapping on an airplane? D:


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

This thread is so god damn terrible.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is so god damn terrible.


Yeah, you guys fucking suck for letting this last for 10 pages.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> only thing i get made fun of at my school is because i have mental reprocusion.* I have mental problems pronouncing certain words*. sure I'm in the judo club but i get picked on easily since i live in the heights of Houston.....
> 
> But i only get punched or so by people that don't go to my school. Word spreads fast about me being a furry and beleive me. I've gotten into enough trouble in my past with racisism and well i just don't like being picked on. Bad memories come up when I get picked on and when i see people getting picked on. I joined the judo club and became the class President so i could stop the delinquents in my school. oh and just because i wasted my money on the 1st gen Ipad doesn't mean I'm spoiled its called a job. i use it for work since i do website programing and gaming revising.



That's a speech impediment.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's the bloody point of looking at porn if you're not fapping to it?


 Cause it's fun?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Cause it's fun?


I dunno, I'd say porn is pretty boring if you can't do anything else than stare at it. Especially on an air plane of all places. You could store a movie or something on your iPod instead, unless it's one of those really old ones.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

If I ever saw someone looking at furry porn in public, like on a plane, I would laugh so fucking hard at them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I ever saw someone looking at furry porn in public, like on a plane, I would laugh so fucking hard at them.


Some guy in my school was tracing some picture by Chalosan (a terrible furry artist) once, with tits showing and everything. It was surreal to find someone besides me being so... furfaggy.


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I ever saw someone looking at furry porn in public, like on a plane, I would laugh so fucking hard at them.



I'd probably lean over the seat and ask "So uh, what are you planning to do with that?"

And then we make out in the airplane bathroom.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Some guy in my school was tracing some picture by Chalosan (a terrible furry artist) once, with tits showing and everything. It was surreal to find someone besides me being so... furfaggy.


I know who that artist is.

Did you openly laugh at the kid tracing it? :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know who that artist is.
> 
> Did you openly laugh at the kid tracing it? :V


Not really, as pathetic as it was, the man is my friend. D:

I don't talk to him about furries though. His interest seems to be kind of limited to the terrible animu-styled softcore porn, and I don't roll for that.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I ever saw someone looking at furry porn in public, like on a plane, I would laugh so fucking hard at them.



Alright, how about some fat guy looking at dragon porn on his laptop..   inside a public diner with his back facing the GIANT WINDOW with kids running around.


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Alright, how about some fat guy looking at dragon porn on his laptop..   inside a public diner with his back facing the GIANT WINDOW with kids running around.



"Daddy, what is that dragon doing?

Teaching your kids about sex just got a hell of a lot harder.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

There was a local furmeet at this diner every Friday, and he was one of the reasons why they said "Never come back."


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> There was a local furmeet at this diner every Friday, and he was one of the reasons why they said "Never come back."



Odd situations are even more funny when true. And that guy must have been a genius, thinking that he could get away with that.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Alright, how about some fat guy looking at dragon porn on his laptop..   inside a public diner with his back facing the GIANT WINDOW with kids running around.



0.0 And they have no idea what that is... Or they shouldn't, but you never know these days...



Heckler & Koch said:


> If I ever saw someone looking at furry porn in public, like on a plane, I would laugh so fucking hard at them.



I wouldn't :O

I'd tell them it's noticeable... almost like you walking up to someone and telling them their tag is sticking out of the top of their shirt... except this is a bit more important than a slight clothing malfunction


----------



## coba (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> There was a local furmeet at this diner every Friday, and he was one of the reasons why they said "Never come back."


 
that must of sucked ass then.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> Odd situations are even more funny when true. And that guy must have been a genius, thinking that he could get away with that.



Dude, this guy is a fucking creep too.  In our local circles we've nicknamed him "Bonnie" because his gut looks like he's pregnant plus to make things worse he thinks he's "all that" and has a giant ego.

In one instance there was a furmeet at our house and someone brought their suit, and as soon as they put it on and came out into the living room I screamed "Get that thing out of here." which then he replied "And get into my bed."

He was right next to the stairs too, so it all it would have taken was a quick shove and all would've been right in the world.



coba said:


> that must of sucked ass then.



Sure did, cause that was a cool little diner.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> He was right next to the stairs too, so it all it would have taken was a quick shove and all would've been right in the world.


 Next time an opprotunity presents it, grab it and use it until it crumbles to bits.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> 0.0 And they have no idea what that is... Or they shouldn't, but you never know these days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _should_. Looking at porn in the open public is pretty disgusting and telling him it's obvious is only encouraging him.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I wouldn't :O
> 
> I'd tell them it's noticeable... almost like you walking up to someone and telling them their tag is sticking out of the top of their shirt... except this is a bit more important than a slight clothing malfunction


I honestly believe anyone looking at porn at a public place, whether it's furry porn or any other kind of porn, should be bitched out and/or smacked upside the head for not keeping that shit in private.

But I generally hate people who flaunt their porn and sexual fetishes, which is why I've learned to hate many furries.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You _should_. Looking at porn in the open public is pretty disgusting and telling him it's obvious is only encouraging him.



Nah, what you have to do is make a big scene of it.  Walk up and go "HEY IS THAT DOG COCK?  WOW YOU'RE FUCKING SICK, DUDE."


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I honestly believe anyone looking at porn at a public place, whether it's furry porn or any other kind of porn, should be bitched out and/or smacked upside the head for not keeping that shit in private.
> 
> But I generally hate people who flaunt their porn and sexual fetishes, which is why I've learned to hate many furries.


 Then I already know you'll hate me. Most people will.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Nah, what you have to do is make a big scene of it.  Walk up and go "HEY IS THAT DOG COCK?  WOW YOU'RE FUCKING SICK, DUDE."


Exactly. That'll teach them! :V


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Then I already know you'll hate me. Most people will.



Then ban yourself from life, plz.


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> he thinks he's "all that" and has a giant ego.



I've noticed that the oddest people have the biggest egos. But it might just be me.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Then ban yourself from life, plz.


 My problem is I'm okay when I talk about normal stuff, but I rarely get to say much about sex, so when the chance comes up, like it has here, I start to take it too far. And thus, the hatred begins.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> My problem is I'm okay when I talk about normal stuff, but I rarely get to say much about sex, so when the chance comes up, like it has here, I start to take it too far. And thus, the hatred begins.



I absolutely refuse to talk openly about sex and my fetishes, other than "I like my women with a little bit of meat on 'em.  Yes'm, big 'ol titties too."

As for my kinks it's strictly off-limit conversation.  It's none of anyone's business but my own.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Maybe I just need to chill for a bit.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Maybe I just need to chill for a bit.



Considering one of the three cartoon characters you'd like to meet is Fisk? Yeah, I'll say you do.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Nah, what you have to do is make a big scene of it.  Walk up and go "HEY IS THAT DOG COCK?  WOW YOU'RE FUCKING SICK, DUDE."


Personally, I think that that would make things WORSE.

If they're going public with it and telling a few people, they probably want attention... or maybe it will stop them.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Personally, I think that that would make things WORSE.
> 
> If they're going public with it and telling a few people, they probably want attention... or maybe it will stop them.



That's when you add on that you should call the cops and say they were endangering nearby children.


----------



## l33tpower (May 12, 2010)

yeah. I see that once in awhile but I've done it by accident I pulled the wrong file picture up I drew....well lets just leave it at that. but the point is i try to refrain from doing that myself. If its with the nude and its a single person on the picture(exp. ZigZag sayin something naught) I'm good, but i just cut the picture by making the windows smaller and then scrolling up to the face only. see i actually have problems with drawing my pics so i go to other peoples' pictures that i didn't draw to get some facial features or body features( i suck when it comes to drawing hands, eyes, and the ears). and can yall stop with telling me about my miss spelling i see the spelling when i come back to the computer you ass, just stop buggin. your as bad as my mother when you get on me for my spelling or punctuations, jeeze....


----------



## Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle (May 12, 2010)

Tell your friends yiff is totally natural... if they've never wanted to fuck a horse or bangle tiger before; they're the weird ones.


----------



## Roccie (May 12, 2010)

One of my guy friends has massive amounts of yiff on his iPod. He usually has it there, though, because he doesn't own a laptop (so how else does he paw in bed?). He also has it there to frighten people by going "LOOK AT THIS" and therefore scaring them XD;;

As for me, i've never been caught with such things. Well... i started to draw yiff in my sketchbook before i realized it was in the one my art teacher gave me and i have to turn in at the end of the year o_o;; So i had to erase part of it so it looked like a dog bending over to stretch  Yeah...


----------



## Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle (May 12, 2010)

Roccie said:


> One of my guy friends has massive amounts of yiff on his iPod. He usually has it there, though, because he doesn't own a laptop (so how else does he paw in bed?). He also has it there to frighten people by going "LOOK AT THIS" and therefore scaring them XD;;
> 
> As for me, i've never been caught with such things. Well... i started to draw yiff in my sketchbook before i realized it was in the one my art teacher gave me and i have to turn in at the end of the year o_o;; So i had to erase part of it so it looked like a dog bending over to stretch  Yeah...



...worst story ever. Completely unbelievable scenarios and characters.


----------



## Rachrix (May 13, 2010)

Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle said:


> ...worst story ever. Completely unbelievable scenarios and characters.



i beleve it cause its what i would do :3, but i cant draw so


----------



## l33tpower (May 13, 2010)

ok ok, you guys seem to have a nack for pulling this shit on people sayin you have never been causght before. for a fact everyone has done something and got caught with it so dont try to deny it. second of all dont fuck with people that do stuff like that they generally tend to have a fuckin huge ass ego. and FYI if the person has porn on his laptop and his back and screen of the laptop face the big window, he might be deleting it or just sampling it. nutty people like that can be found everywhere here in texas. and texas is bigger in everything especially the furry fans...


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok ok, you guys seem to have a nack for pulling this shit on people sayin you have never been causght before. for a fact everyone has done something and got caught with it so dont try to deny it. second of all dont fuck with people that do stuff like that they generally tend to have a fuckin huge ass ego. and FYI if the person has porn on his laptop and his back and screen of the laptop face the big window, he might be deleting it or just sampling it. nutty people like that can be found everywhere here in texas. and texas is bigger in everything especially the furry fans...



I suppose you did not completely comprehend what this thread was about, did you now? It was not about being caught, it was about being caught with furry porn, or porn in general. Not everyone _has_ been caught with porn. Imagine that.

And the rest of your post is just "oh mi state and cuntry is bettr at everything"


----------



## MattyK (May 13, 2010)

Roccie said:


> One of my guy friends has massive amounts of yiff on his iPod. He usually has it there, though, because he doesn't own a laptop (so how else does he paw in bed?). He also has it there to frighten people by going "LOOK AT THIS" and therefore scaring them XD;;
> 
> As for me, i've never been caught with such things. Well... i started to draw yiff in my sketchbook before i realized it was in the one my art teacher gave me and i have to turn in at the end of the year o_o;; So i had to erase part of it so it looked like a dog bending over to stretch  Yeah...


 
o_o
Sounds like meee >_________>;

Well, considering the coincidence that the iPod Nano 2nd-gen is probably the best all-around device for storing of such materiels, without being a brick and a half to carry around. *Whistles Innocently as he types this from College while listening to said device*


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok ok, you guys seem to have a nack for pulling this shit on people sayin you have never been causght before. for a fact everyone has done something and got caught with it so dont try to deny it.



Um, dude, I'm pretty sure there are people who have never been caught before. Not really sure why that's so hard to believe.

And dear God, please proof read your posts. If you're not going to make them pleasant to look at, then don't bother writing it.


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> Um, dude, I'm pretty sure there are people who have never been caught before. Not really sure why that's so hard to believe.



Not to mention, not everyone is truly that into the pr0nz that they have it stored on their computer; especially when they know they can just find it online.

l33t, never ASSUME. when you do you make an ASS out of U and ME; but you first!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Not to mention, not everyone is truly that into the pr0nz that they have it stored on their computer; especially when they know they can just find it online.


Only reason it's not stored on mine is because I have to share it with my folks(parents), and using a password-protected folder for it might be a bit suspicious.


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 13, 2010)

Same happened to me, but I caught in time to not blow ma cover, and srry to hear what happened to you...


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

I wonder how many of us actually want to be caught by someone.


----------



## Stahi (May 13, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Only reason it's not stored on mine is because I have to share it with my folks(parents), and using a password-protected folder for it might be a bit suspicious.


 
Put scat-vore as their wallpaper and change their homepage to Lemonparty.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Put scat-vore as their wallpaper and change their homepage to Lemonparty.


Or I could just kill myself and save the hassle :V


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 13, 2010)

lulz I would probably just ask if he liked what he saw.


----------



## l33tpower (May 13, 2010)

ok look furry porn or not it doesnt matter what your looking at. if what your looking at is something personal and you get scared from letting anyone see what your looking at means your scared your gonna get caught and made fun of or so. I'm gonna say it straight out I've been caught bwith things my parents have been scared to find out. i mean its not that bad if you can actually get a mutual feeling for it.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 13, 2010)

actually most of the time I'm looking at yiff....someone else is looking with me lol.. like my sister or other family.. my oldest sister thinks its fun to look at it.. I think its awesome that someone took the time to draw it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

lostfoxeh said:


> lulz I would probably just ask if he liked what he saw.


Yeah but you're furry, furries never really know what's socially acceptable and what's not.



Lunar Wolf said:


> actually most of the time I'm looking at yiff....someone else is looking with me lol.. like my sister or other family.. my oldest sister thinks its fun to look at it.. I think its awesome that someone took the time to draw it.


Dear lord you're creepy, why are you looking at that shit with your family. D:


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> ok look furry porn or not it doesnt matter what your looking at. if what your looking at is something personal and you get scared from letting anyone see what your looking at means your scared your gonna get caught and made fun of or so. I'm gonna say it straight out I've been caught bwith things my parents have been scared to find out. i mean its not that bad if you can actually get a mutual feeling for it.



Did you just tell us that "if we are scared of letting someone see what we are looking at it means we are scared they will see it"? And I feel bad for your parents if you think it's ok to show them all the messed up porn you look at.

Also, please, read and fix your post after you type it to make sure it's comprehensible.


----------



## Jarrod-Silverwolf (May 13, 2010)

Wow dude you are so stupid! Why would you put yiff on ur mp3?



You shoulda put it on your psp like i did!


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2010)

You all should... get a laptop.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You all should... get a laptop.



And that's why I'm not prancing around in my house like a total fag, my parents are buying me one for post-secondary education and I don't want to come out and have them NOT buy me one


----------



## Rachrix (May 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And that's why I'm not prancing around in my house like a total fag, my parents are buying me one for post-secondary education and I don't want to come out and have them NOT buy me one



good plan and smart investment


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 13, 2010)

better than what my friend did when he found my phone.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 13, 2010)

Jarrod-Silverwolf said:


> Wow dude you are so stupid! Why would you put yiff on ur mp3?
> 
> 
> 
> You shoulda put it on your psp like i did!



what if a child finds it and they look at your pictures. Then the AFC has a whole nother reason to hate furries


----------



## Stahi (May 13, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> what if a child finds it and they look at your pictures. Then the AFC has a whole nother reason to hate furries



Why would the American Football Conference hate furries?


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And that's why I'm not prancing around in my house like a total fag, my parents are buying me one for post-secondary education and I don't want to come out and have them NOT buy me one



I can imagine it now...

"Thanks for the laptop! Oh and by the way, I'm ggaaaaayyyyyyyy..." *Scotty runs away with his new laptop, leaving his parents in mild shock*


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Jarrod-Silverwolf said:


> Wow dude you are so stupid! Why would you put yiff on ur mp3?
> 
> 
> 
> You shoulda put it on your psp like i did!


*Facepalm*


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Why would the American Football Conference hate furries?


XD Yeah, why would they?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> XD Yeah, why would they?


 
Especially when they have teams like the Miami Dolphins, the Indianapolis Colts, the Jacksonville Jaguars, the Denver Broncos and the Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Especially when they have teams like the Miami Dolphins, the Indianapolis Colts, the Jacksonville Jaguars, the Denver Broncos and the Baltimore Ravens.



Well said, sir!

I don't own one of them newfangled gadgets... but can't you password-protect files like that?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I don't own one of them newfangled gadgets... but can't you password-protect files like that?


 
Er, what?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I don't own one of them newfangled gadgets... but can't you password-protect files like that?


Yeah, it's possible. Just be sure to have a good story when someone asks you what you got locked away.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Especially when they have teams like the Miami Dolphins, the Indianapolis Colts, the Jacksonville Jaguars, the Denver Broncos and the Baltimore Ravens.



BRB enacting Rule 35 on these


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Er, what?



He does not have one of those new computers, but isn't it possible to put passwords on folders?

Thats what he asked, and yes, it is possible. (And easy)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> BRB enacting Rule 35 on these


Don't know that rule. I know Rule 34, but not 35.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Dear god why is this thread still alive


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Dear god why is this thread still alive



Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Tally (May 17, 2010)

*First rule of porn. You do not talk about porn.
Second rule of porn. You do not talk about porn!*


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Third rule: make me a sandwich!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

My girlfriend saw a yiffy picture in my Safari history, so we had sex and played paintball. 
(she's a furry lolol)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> My girlfriend saw a yiffy picture in my Safari history, so we had sex and played paintball.
> (she's a furry lolol)


At the same time?


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> My girlfriend saw a yiffy picture in my Safari history, so we had sex and played paintball.
> (she's a furry lolol)


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> At the same time?



Lol Yeah! 

No.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol Yeah!
> 
> No.


Maybe you should.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Maybe you should.



You'd be surprised. 

"Sunny! I'm about to- 
POW!

I'm sorry. tmi, I know.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> "Sunny! I'm about to-
> POW!
> ...



Shoot her in the clam.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Shoot her in the clam.



O: You used the word clam...where did you hear that?!


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> O: You used the word clam...where did you hear that?!



Happened to my former roommate.  She was out paintballing and a friend of her's threatened "Heather, I'm going to shoot you in the clam."

He scored a direct hit. 

"Yep, you hit me in the clam."


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Happened to my former roommate.  She was out paintballing and a friend of her's threatened "Heather, I'm going to shoot you in the clam."
> 
> He scored a direct hit.
> 
> "Yep, you hit me in the clam."



Das Was up dude. Me and a few my bros started that word. I shot her in the ass though. But she shot me in the chest while giving me...blah.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> But she shot me in the chest while giving me...blah.


blah? what is a blah? do I even want to know?


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Das Was up dude. Me and a few my bros started that word.



Unlikely.  The word "Clam" by itself has been around for over a hundred years in regards to the creature.  For it being a slang term for the vulva it's been in use since before you were a glimmer in your father's eye.

Try again.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> blah? what is a blah? do I even want to know?



It's a bj, but while holding a paintball gun.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Unlikely.  The word "Clam" by itself has been around for over a hundred years in regards to the creature.  For it being a slang term for the vulva it's been in use since before you were a glimmer in your father's eye.
> 
> Try again.


Looks like mikey failed.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Unlikely.  The word "Clam" by itself has been around for over a hundred years in regards to the creature.  For it being a slang term for the vulva it's been in use since before you were a glimmer in your father's eye.
> 
> Try again.



I meant before we heard it. Just think of a big flappin clam.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's a bj, but while holding a paintball gun.



So whenever someone says "blah blah blah" they're actually saying "Blowjob while holding a paintball gun." three times over.

Got it.



MichaelFoster said:


> I meant before we heard it. Just think of a  big flappin clam.



Yes, I'm well aware of what it means.  But you claim to have actually "started that word".  So from here on out every time I hear the word clam I shall give you credit for creating it.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

I think this thread is now derailed.


----------

